

Show HN: I built this program to show your friends Facebook relationship history - jonnytran
http://www.whosontherebound.com/?

======
ninetax
While I won't use this for myself I'm curious how you get their history. Do
you just drag each friend's stream and then look for the changed status?

~~~
jonnytran
Yes, basically. The Facebook API was not really designed for this, and it
turns out the Facebook API has bugs that make it pretty difficult to actually
do. But that's the basic idea, yes.

~~~
coolestcool
Cool concept. I got a whole lot of "friends info is restricted" but the
concept as a whole is pretty neat. I think there's an opportunity for someone
to use the Facebook API as a whole and completely flip upside down the concept
of online dating. Privacy concerns throw a wrench in the plans but if you can
get around those; you could definitely have something with the use of the
social graph..

------
DigitalSea
Hmm. Tested this and one of the girls in the results was my younger sister...
Cool idea and design, but results seriously need some work.

